# Seaway Challenge



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Here are the standings as i stated in another post
i retyped the names and scores from a PDF file so if i got your name or score wrong i'm sorry

Tinker
Name Class	Score
Stevens,Mark	BHF	285 
Halpenny,Todd	BHF	280 

Taylor,Alex	BHO	397 
Dodge,Dan	BHO	390 
Butler, Terry	BHO	389 
O'Neill, Brian	BHO	385 
Harper, David	BHO	376 
Nugent,Kevin	BHO	369 
Sheperd, Andy	BHO	367 
Lucas,Aaron	BHO	365 
Anthony, Jeff	BHO	347 
Hass, David	BHO	343 
Vivian,Rob	BHO	306 
Beneteau, Mike	BHO	178 

Akin, Mike	BHR	390 
Sunday,Pete	BHR	384 
Corbiel,Mark	BHR	376 
Reid, Randy	BHR	361 
Paczkowski,Corey	BHR	356 
Boyer,Dale	BHR	354 
Iacurci,Shaun	BHR	343 
Jollata,Lloyd	BHR	343 
Hill,Hubert	BHR	341 
Baldwin,Trevor	BHR	339 
Stevenson,Rob	BHR	338 
Ielfield,Roy	BHR	334 
Simpson.Don	BHR	334 
Brooks,Cory	BHR	310 
Smith,Doug	BHR	284 
McGinnis,Brett	BHR	275 
Whalen,Craig	BHR	264 
Brooks,Nick	BHR	242 
Booker,Jason	BHR	241 
Johnson,Bill	BHR	225 
Nisbet,John	BHR	0 
Lucas,Hunter	Cadet	381 
Hellyer,Brandon	Cadet	376 
Loyst,Dave	Cadet	314 
Johnson,Matthew	Cadet	196 
Brooks,Drew	Cadet	0 
Stevens,Ben	Cadet	0 

Calver,Brian	Crossbow	317 
Laycock,Steven	Crossbow	312 

Anthony,Ben	Cub	269 
Thompson,Fawn	Cub	261 
Bennett,Tristen	Cub	259 
Hammel,Grayden	Cub	250 
Baldwin,Jordan	Cub	235 
Lacroix,Eric	Cub	179 
Bennett,Kierstyn	Cub	171 
Hammel,Aaron	Cub	0 
Stevens,Jacob	Cub	0 

Bennett,BJ	Hunter	385 
Hellyer,Danny	Hunter	381 
Hammel,Wayne	Hunter	375 
Loomis,Jamie	Hunter	365 
Barkley,Ken	Hunter	360 
Green,Glen	Hunter	345 
Hill,Cam Hunter 341 
Calver,Rob	Hunter	340 
Willard,Matthew	Hunter	334 
Dailey,Wayne	Hunter	332 
Ashley,George	Hunter	331 
Sommerville,Rick	Hunter	292 
Bushell,Charles	Hunter	287 
Reilly,Darrel	Hunter	275 
Little,Will Hunter	269 
Blowes,Rick	Hunter	219 
Hammel,Denise	Hunter	0 
Raine,Norman	Hunter	0 
Modler,Evan	Junior	301 

Harper,Michelle	Ladies BHO	348 
Howard,Anne	Ladies BHR	0 
Graber,Melissa	Ladies Crossbow	349 
Holmes,Angel	Ladies Crossbow	308 
Laycock,Laurel	Ladies Crossbow	256 
Watts,Rebecca	Ladies Crossbow	207 
Armstrong,Anne	Ladies Crossbow	0 

Ritch,Suzette	Ladies Cu 0 

Hicks,Jennifer	Ladies Hunter	318 
Bennett,JoAnna	Ladies Hunter	217 
Calver,Anna	Ladies Hunter	67 

Brown,Deb	Ladies MST Hunter	254 

Johnson,Gail	Ladies RU 110 

Hayes,Laura	Ladies Trad	176 

Dainard,Roger	Master BHO	384 
Boucher,Peter	Master BHO	382 
Badgley,Roy	Master BHO	372 
Brown,Bobby	Master BHO	371 
Hildebrandt,Ross	Master BHO	368 
Bellefeuille,Ron	Master BHO	365 
Sigsworth,Dale	Master BHO	357 
Wittmann,Juergen	Master BHO	347 
Botterill,John	Master BHO	337 
Sizer,Bob Master BHO	305 
Atkinson,Mike	Master BHO	5 
Kelly,Charles	Master BHR	398 
Logeman,John	Master BHR	347 
Allen,Greg	Master BHR	238 

Loyst,Wille	Master Crossbow	316 
Pike,George	Master Crossbow	219 

Marmara,Larry	Master Hunter	360 
Paker,Garth	Master Hunter	338 
Johnson,Don	Master Hunter	314 
Cirtwill,Dave	Master Hunter	301 
Bird,Robert	Master Hunter	293 
Smith,Ron	Master Hunter	290 
Cirtwill,Mac	Master Hunter	279 
Reeves,John	Master Hunter	200 
Armstrong,Floyd	Master Hunter	0 

Engel,Lawrence	Master TRD	265 
Holmes,Ken	Master TRD	200 
Lefort,Al Master TRD	188 
Ritch,Richard	Master TRD	0 
Butler,Brayden	PeeWee	247 
Barkley,Brennan	PeeWee	208 
Calver,Alex	PeeWee	154 
Willard,Nathan	PeeWee	134 

Watts,Cole	Pre Cub 247 
Bennett,Quinn	Pre Cub	212 
Willard,Debra-Lyn Pre Cub	145 
Calver,Ryan	Pre Cub	0 
Garrett,Peter	RU	296 

Horne,Neil	TRD	245 
Sweet,Dale	TRD	232 
Hayes,Paul	TRD	221


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Tinker,

That must have been a pain in the *#$ to type all those names out!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*It was fun*



sagitarius said:


> Thanks Tinker,
> 
> That must have been a pain in the *#$ to type all those names out!


All for the cause!!


Tinker


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Thanks*

thanks for the scores tinker


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Just a Reminder*

Kingston Is this comming Sunday At the Kingston Rod and Gun Club
I will find out Start time and Post it in the near future

Tinker


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

According to the KAC web site, it is a 9am random start


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Kingston Start Time*

To Clear up any confusion the start time for the shoot is at 9:15 to 9:30 SHOTGUN START!!! depending on the number of shooters. 

This info came from Mike B.

With the turn out at Napanee you may want to give yourself some extra
time for Registration.

This is the second leg of the seaway challenge.
Good Luck and Have Fun

Tinker


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

hotwheels said:


> Kingston Is this comming Sunday At the Kingston Rod and Gun Club
> I will find out Start time and Post it in the near future
> 
> Tinker


The location is not at the rod and gun club its at the Kingston Archery Club
Sorry for the inaccurate information


Tinker


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*how many*

How many targets , I hope there are more than 20 targets shot twice as this causes major back ups if there are more than 80 shooters.. I heard Napanee only had 20 targets out and 120 shooters and major congestion...


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> How many targets , I hope there are more than 20 targets shot twice as this causes major back ups if there are more than 80 shooters.. I heard Napanee only had 20 targets out and 120 shooters and major congestion...


From what i have heard....there shouldnt be much of a back up...shot gun start and 25 targets being shot in the A.M.

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Algonquin (Apr 17, 2009)

Does any one know if the Kingston Archery's club course is as wet and muddy as what Napanee was ??


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

It's not usually as muddy as Napanee, but be ready for some mud and water though...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*what ????*

can some one clarify is there 40 targets to shoot in total because some one said we will shoot 25 targets in the mourning and then do we shoot 15 in the afternoon ??? 25 targets will only accommodate 100 shooters at a time.. SUNDAYS WEATHER LOOKS GOOD THOUGH...


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Classic*

i do beleive that it will be a 40 target shoot 
25 and 15 in the afternoon


Come out and Play TED

Tinker


----------



## pumpjockey (Feb 23, 2009)

Napanee was fun but took to long to finish, and myself having to drive 2 1/2 hours to get home had to leave at 3pm before it was all over, would be better with 40 targets. I understand that this is not in some clubs best interest to spend that much money. Take the good with the bad, love the sport.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Oh ya*

tinker where coming down by the truck load 4 or 5 of us, weather pending as there is a shoot in town here as well.. We are just prepping the club , and 100 people on 15 targets in the afternoon is going to be a long wait between groups shooting ... didn`t Kingston have 40 targets before so there would be no back up which means they can handle 160 shooters at once and if there are a few empty then it even allows people to shoot through... This is when clubs should if it is a series help each other out, with lending or time sharing targets so the shooters have a good time and the organizers get rave reviews, and come backs to their next tournaments to follow...


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

I think the shotgun start will alleviate most of the congestion like we saw at the first target in Napanee. Even if you have to start with 2 groups of 4 on each target, at least you would only have to wait for one group to shoot before things started to move.

It is certainly an interesting problem to have. It is awesome to see so many people out there, but it slows things down. It would be nice if each club could afford to have 40 different targets, and maybe they will if the sport continues to grow in our area. There is also the limitations of having enough area to set up 40 targets safely, having a spot to store them, and having the volunteers to help get them set up and put away. The poor folks that set up the Napanee course had miserable weather, I was impressed with the job they did.

I think CLASSICHUNTER's idea of clubs sharing targets for the Seaway Challenge is a great idea.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

*Directions*

Hi everyone,

Here is a custom map that I created (long live Google) that will get you close to where the shoot is located since there is not an address that I know of on the property. http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF8&fb=1&split=1&ei=xsvoSfiGI6TjnQf3h8GYBw&hl=en&msa=0&ll=44.332198,-76.442528&spn=0.051817,0.139561&z=13&msid=103242567038243952711.000467c4a705f1d46eaf3

Shoot 'em straight,


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*google maps suck*

nuge google maps leave a bit to be desired is it on the montreal rd and does it run off of the 401 ... now I need a whole bottle of oxygen from the old age home lol lol lol is the beer on ice yet??????


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> nuge google maps leave a bit to be desired is it on the montreal rd and does it run off of the 401 ... now I need a whole bottle of oxygen from the old age home lol lol lol is the beer on ice yet??????




Montreal st. turns into Battersea rd. Take the Montreal st. exit off of the 401 and turn north (it is a left hand turn from both the east bound and west bound exits). The club is on Montreal st/Battersea rd.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

The problem with Napanee is that target 1 should be where is target 20 is and then there will a little bit of a gap and then the groups won't be so close.


----------



## not_in_the_game (Jul 7, 2005)

Who is the contact for the seaway If I'd like my club to participate in the seaway?


----------

